
Ask HN: Can readers of HN organize something in response to Equifax breach? - scop
Petition to Congress etc? I&#x27;m outta water here, but the situation legitimately pisses me off and am wondering if this can be a tipping point toward a more private world. I would love the input of more informed people.
======
NetStrikeForce
Start your own credit rating agency?

